# It gets better.



## justsolost (Mar 11, 2012)

Read my earlier posts, there's not that many of them. It's only been about 4 months and I'm already seeing that things are better.

I still miss her at times, and I likely always will, at least for fleeting moments. But I'm not consumed by loneliness or any longing for her anymore.

Things that have gotten better:

I lost a ton of weight.
I got a much better and much higher paying job that I likely wouldn't have even tried to get prior to her leaving.
I have found a lot of attention from women.
I have found a wonderful woman to spend time with that WANTS to spend time with me. She's gorgeous and a great match.

Once you get over the hump, things do get a lot better. Take it from me.


----------



## Andy968 (Apr 29, 2012)

Good to hear positive news. Looking forward to getting some of that myself.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

You found someone after only 4 months? Good for you brother.


----------



## justsolost (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep, I did. And she's doing wonders to help me (without knowing it) to get over the STBX.


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

First, please don't take this as negative news because it sure will sound like it. But I'm only looking out for you.
I can definitely see how meeting someone new and starting a relationship does wonders in helping you getting over your previous marriage. I can see it doing the same thing for me too.
But be careful my friend. Even though most of us on here was not a cheater or psycho (or both), we did play a part in the breakdown in the marriage(even to a small degree). Make sure you've looked deep down to find what contributed to the breakdown so it does not repeat again. I think we don't do this enough. This introspection or whatever it's called.
Also, be careful in your choice of women. Many times, we pick a new partner that is in many ways like our EX was when we FIRST met them. For many, that's what many of our relationships since High School has been like. I'm guilty of this. 
I think this is why many 2nd marriages end in divorce. People haven't either healed completely or figured out how not to repeat those similar mistakes from the previous marriage.
I must apologize if I'm trying to be so negative at a time in your life that is joyful with another person who cares about you. Believe me, I long for this too. I wish you happiness in your new relationship. Just make sure you are truly ready and take care of yourself, improve yourself and take it slow.


----------



## justsolost (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh I appreciate that.

I am taking this VERY slowly, and she knows the deal. I'm not rushing into anything.


----------

